# Is my 7 month old GSD getting too much exercise?



## Bonifacy (Apr 29, 2012)

It's my first GSD, so I'm not sure if he's getting the right level of exercise. He's a tad over 7 months and weighs 75 lbs. West German Line. I take him to an off leash area for about an hour every day. I normally play fetch with him for about 20 minutes, but he also runs around a lot chasing other dogs doing doggy things. I also walk him 2 - 3 times a day. Usually 2 km per walk. I'm wondering if this is too much exercise for him. I've read conflicting opinions online. Some seem to say "listen to your dog's body language" while other provide arbitrary guidelines - "only 3 x 20 minute walks before 14 months or ELSE". The last thing I want is for this exercise to translate into a serious hip/joint problem down the road. Am I exercising my puppy too much?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in the "listen to your dog" camp. What you are doing sounds good to me!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm in the "listen to your dog" camp. What you are doing sounds good to me!


Same here!


----------



## Bonifacy (Apr 29, 2012)

Great to know. Thank you!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn't worry to much, off leash stuff, doggie play and walks is all good and he can self regulate.

I do not like to do to much repetitive stuff with my dogs. For example I have seen people go to a field and play chuck-it with there dogs for 30 minutes everyday. Instead I like to throw the ball into tall grass so my guys have to slow down and search instead of repeatedly face planting and twisting for a ball.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how many times do throw the ball into the tall grass?



Clyde said:


> I wouldn't worry to much, off leash stuff, doggie play and walks is all good and he can self regulate.
> 
> >>> I do not like to do to much repetitive stuff with my dogs. <<<
> 
> For example I have seen people go to a field and play chuck-it with there dogs for 30 minutes everyday. Instead I like to throw the ball into tall grass so my guys have to slow down and search instead of repeatedly face planting and twisting for a ball.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think when my dog was 7 months we were walking 1 to 2 miles
at a slow pace. when my dog was 15 months to 18 months
we were walking 5 miles with several stops and having a drink of water.
when went for the longer walks i didn't play any retrieving games.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

I try and walk at least once a day, once on a leash on the roads and sidewalks for control of his nails, and the second one off leash for a lot of varied pace movement.

I will go to the beach or river as much as I can for a lot of swimming. Bear will swim a dozen times or more after a tennis ball. Swimming is fantastic exercise if you can manage it.

I know when Bear is getting tired and will time the outings to that. He will flop down after a chase of a ball or a loop of a paddock, and that's the end of the session. Time to walk back


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> how many times do throw the ball into the tall grass?


What?????????????????????


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm in the "listen to your dog" camp too! 

My 5 months, 38 lbs, do everything the OP mentioned minus the 2 - 3 times walks. And she still goes bonkers at home. I'd walk her more like the OP if I have the time and energy for it.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> how many times do throw the ball into the tall grass?


Since doggie dad seems confused I just wanted to clarify repetitive movement is what I was referring to (particularly high impact). Random searching behaviour is not repetitive movement chuck it on a level surface is and also a higher risk for injury.

Just a pet peeve of mine that some people will basically only play chuck it with their dog as their main means of exercise every single day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not in the listen to your dog camp. Some dogs will chase a frisbee or a ball until they can't move. Seems to me that the owner should know what is too much or proper exercise for a pup, rather than leaving it up to the dog. Some pups with walk, trot, run far beyond what is healthy for them. Who's in charge here? Dog or person?
FWIW, I know of a GSD owner who 'listened' to his dog who was a drivey female and would throw the ball way beyond the number of times that was good for her. Her hips were ruined by the time she was 2. Perhaps she had bad hips to start out with, that I don't know.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do play fetch with my 9 month old puppy every day (3-4 flat out fetch sessions as well as 2-3 mile walks and training)--though my play does not involve twisting and sudden stops the way the yard is set up.

I know I asked recently if my excercise was too much and got some different answers...but not as many.

Oh FWIW - I never do run to exhaustion - or lack of interest; still bugging me to throw when I end it.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/180898-uh-oh-i-just-did-math.html


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> I am not in the listen to your dog camp. Some dogs will chase a frisbee or a ball until they can't move. Seems to me that the owner should know what is too much or proper exercise for a pup, rather than leaving it up to the dog. Some pups with walk, trot, run far beyond what is healthy for them. Who's in charge here? Dog or person?
> FWIW, I know of a GSD owner who 'listened' to his dog who was a drivey female and would throw the ball way beyond the number of times that was good for her. Her hips were ruined by the time she was 2. Perhaps she had bad hips to start out with, that I don't know.


Yes, this dog had bad hips to begin with. You can't cause bad hips with exercise; you can only aggravate the condition if it's already there. So, this owner did not ruin his dog by throwing the ball too many times.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I think variety is key. Swimming, off-leash walks with no ball play (I have to make an effort to do these and not whip out the ball), ball play, tugging, biking, leashed walks (ha ha I almost never do these), training sessions, full day hikes etc. If you mix it up and do variety your dogs body will be the better for it and if you did go a little over board the day before at least you can do a different activity that will let their body recover.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't use a chuck it but i do throw a ball and a cone
kong toy for my dog. throwing something and usuing a chuck it
is similar. when i use the cone shape kong it bounces all around before
stopping making the dog twist (move around sharply). why is usuing
a chuck it on a level surface a higher risk for injury as opposed
to throwing a ball on a level surface?



Clyde said:


> Since doggie dad seems confused I just wanted to clarify repetitive movement is what I was referring to (particularly high impact).
> 
> >>>> Random searching behaviour is not repetitive movement chuck it on a level surface is and also a higher risk for injury.<<<<
> 
> Just a pet peeve of mine that some people will basically only play chuck it with their dog as their main means of exercise every single day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Elaine said:


> Yes, this dog had bad hips to begin with. You can't cause bad hips with exercise; you can only aggravate the condition if it's already there. So, this owner did not ruin his dog by throwing the ball too many times.


Perhaps if the owner had taken it easy her hips would have lasted longer, which is to say that he threw the ball too many times for THAT dog.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i don't use a chuck it but i do throw a ball and a cone
> kong toy for my dog. throwing something and usuing a chuck it
> is similar. when i use the cone shape kong it bounces all around before
> stopping making the dog twist (move around sharply). why is usuing
> ...


I didn't say chuck it was higher risk than just throwing a ball to me they are in the same category. I just like to say chuck it! It is the repetitive slamming on the breaks and skidding or quick turning to grab the ball that I do not like to do over and over again repeatedly. Partly because I cringe every time my dog makes a particularly bad grab for the ball and skids into some awkward positions to get back at it. Also I think it is very hard on there shoulders to be repeatedly putting on the breaks and diving for the ball. So I just don't like to do this activity excessively. I think more natural movements are better and safer for the majority of a dogs exercise.

I like search games because the dog slows down and spends time searching for the ball so more gentle on his body and even though I won't get as many throws in I find it really tires the dogs out because the searching is mentally tiring.

I do believe that toys like the kong that bounce erratically causing the dog to twist and change direction on a dime are considered higher risk for injury. I think I have read/heard that it is quick changes of direction that often cause dogs to blow their knees. I am bad this is all hearsay Although the vet at our club does a lot of talking about the type of sport injuries he sees so maybe that is where I heard this. 

A lot of this depends on the individual dog and how they go after the ball. If someone had a dog who just runs past the ball and slowly turns around to come back to it that dog is being much easier on its body than the type that is madly scrambling to put on the breaks.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Clyde said:


> I didn't say chuck it was higher risk than just throwing a ball to me they are in the same category. I just like to say chuck it! It is the repetitive slamming on the breaks and skidding or quick turning to grab the ball that I do not like to do over and over again repeatedly. Partly because I cringe every time my dog makes a particularly bad grab for the ball and skids into some awkward positions to get back at it. Also I think it is very hard on there shoulders to be repeatedly putting on the breaks and diving for the ball. So I just don't like to do this activity excessively. I think more natural movements are better and safer for the majority of a dogs exercise.
> 
> I like search games because the dog slows down and spends time searching for the ball so more gentle on his body and even though I won't get as many throws in I find it really tires the dogs out because the searching is mentally tiring.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of the above.
I try to throw the ball or frisbee so that it is just at the right location when the dog arrives so that there is very little jumping, pivoting, sliding to a halt. (stress on the word 'try')


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All the craziness and dogs hitting trees is why I set up a fence within my fence to the dog may be able to mark it visually but looses his point of view by the time he gets to it and has to hunt a bit. He must run in the direction opposite of where I threw the ball to get out. That and a mulched pathway he always takes as it is lest resistance.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Clyde said:


> I wouldn't worry to much, off leash stuff, doggie play and walks is all good and he can self regulate.
> 
> I do not like to do to much repetitive stuff with my dogs. For example I have seen people go to a field and play chuck-it with there dogs for 30 minutes everyday..............


I limit the amount of chuck it/frisbee/ball playing cause that can unintentionally be too much and my dogs start that LEAPING high after the 'whatever' that's probably not too good for younger dogs.

But all the rest of what you are doing sounds great. 

:wub:


----------

